# Justified Season 2



## Wiggum (Jan 21, 2011)

Starts up Feb 9th, based on the writings of Elmore Leonard.



> "Dear Lord, before we eat this meal we ask forgiveness for our sins, especially Boyd, who blew up a black church with a rocket launcher, and afterwards he shot his associate Jared Hale in the back of the head out on Tate's Creek bridge. Let the image of Jared's brain matter on that windshield not dampen our appetites."



I am so looking forward to it.

I admit it's about one sidestep away from camp, but it's eminently enjoyable.

And I have a man crush on Timothy Oliphant.

And a regular crush on the woman who plays Winona.

Anyone else a fan?


----------



## Connavar (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been counting the days and thought why do i have to wait so long so so many times !  First season was wonderful, Timothy Olyphant was great.  Only work that has captured the true,quirky,hardcore style of Elmore Leonard.


----------



## Wiggum (Feb 12, 2011)

Finally caught the first episode of the season.

Good stuff, and the whole season looks great.

If you get FX, and don't have a good show to watch on Wednesdays....


----------

